

How Much Money To Raise - tilt
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/07/how-much-money-to-raise.html

======
jayzee
A lot of discussion around dilution ignores the important aspect of the number
of founders.

If you are a single founder, you might want to raise more money to hire a
larger team and you would be fine with greater dilution since you own a bigger
chunk to begin with. You are still going to own a meaningful stake even after
the extra dilution.

If you are a team with 4 founders you need to be extra careful with dilution.

I find it strange that the standard advice on dilution often ignores this
important aspect.

------
carsongross
None, if possible.

~~~
spencerfry
It all depends on the type of business you're trying to run.

------
ironfroggy
Why is the question always framed in terms of "how much" rather than "if"?

~~~
Mz
As a guess: Because many modern people confuse value and money. Kind of like
when I was a homemaker and some people viewed me as not really a contributing
member of society because the work I did wasn't attached to a paycheck.
Without a paycheck/dollar value attached to my name to signal to them what my
contribution was worth, they figured it was valueless rather than priceless.

